# What is "Superovulation"?



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi ladies,

My DH and I have just been referred for IUI with superovulation.  The consultant thinks this is the best solution as I have a damaged cervix from a colposcopy/LLETZ procedure I had 6 years ago.

My question is...what is superovulation?  I know it is so they control your ovulation to time it exactly with the IUI but do you have to take drugs or inject drugs prior to the IUI and if so, do they mess with your hormones and make the emotional rollerocoaster worse?

Also does anyone have any success stories from IUI?  

Any help much appreciated - very new to assisted fertility and it seems there is so much to learn!

Thank you

Beanie


----------



## elli78 (May 22, 2011)

hi there
yes the superovulation bit is the medications that help to stimulate everything 
i had to inject with bruseralin (spelt wrong!) gonal f and HCG 
its no where near as bad as i thought it would be and the side effects weren't too bad.. although the bloating was a bit mad! 
i had to dig out some baggy tops for work but other than that i didn't think it was too awful (i took clomid and that made me mental) 
wishing you lots of luck with your treatment 
xxxxx


----------



## Beandreaming (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Elli,

Thanks so much for the reply, I really appreciate it.  I am just waiting for the referral now, which they said would be 1-2 months as we are quite far down the investigations route but they didnt explain anything about the actual process of IUI and superovulation.  I am glad to hear you were ok with all the drugs... I hope I'll be the same.  I havent had clomid as I don't have trouble ovulating...although I was desperate to give it a go... in fact I think I'll give anything a go!  

Thank you!

xx


----------

